# Wie muss ich Kurven fahren?



## Tim23 (6. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich Kurven fahren soll, im stehen oder im sitzen.


----------



## Saitex (6. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an was für eine Kurve 

In einem Trail im stehen
sonst im Sitzen, es sei denn ich bin so schnell und muss mein Gewicht verlagern...

Es gibt dazu sehr viele Video, wie man sich z.b. in einer Kurve reindrück etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim23 (6. August 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mir mal ein paar Videos angucken.


----------



## Texmex360 (6. August 2012)

Schnelle Kurven lassen sich gut fahren, indem Du dein Gewicht auf das Kurvenäussere, hängende Pedal bringst. In diesem Fall auch ruhig leicht aus dem Sattel gehen.


----------



## Tim23 (6. August 2012)

Gibt es hier auch ein Theard für Fahrrad Pflege?


----------



## potsdamradler (6. August 2012)

Hallo Tim 

Sprocki bookmarken  und stöbern..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9754782 
Suchbegriff- Wikipedia, Wikipedalia usw. googeln und die Pflege hängt auch vom Material ab: Stahl, Alu, Titan, Carbon.. Zur Rahmen- Lackpflege geht auch ein Öllappen, dann trockenreiben. Vaseline- Wikipedia googeln- auch sehr interessant und vielseitig 

Greetz

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9754782


----------



## Marc B (7. August 2012)

Tipps in bewgten Bildern 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2012)

Hier ist mal ne gute Anleitung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=552749
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515798


----------



## Tim23 (7. August 2012)

Danke, habt ihr auch Tipps wenn das Fahrrad 4 Monate steht was man beachten sollte?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall, ob´s überhaupt noch dasteht und nicht schon geklaut wurde.

Die Tür zum Keller kannst aber noch alleine aufmachen?


----------



## Tim23 (7. August 2012)

Es steht bei mir im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (7. August 2012)

Tim23 schrieb:


> Danke, habt ihr auch Tipps wenn das Fahrrad 4 Monate steht was man beachten sollte?




Antrieb zerlegen und reinigen,
Öl und Luft ablassen,
Räder ausbauen und horizontal lagern (und am besten jeden Monat einmal wenden, dass die Reifen keine einseitige Unwucht ausbilden).
Sattel absaugen und ggf mit Lederpflege behandeln
Mit einer Fahrradgarage gegen Kondenswasser schützen oder noch besser vakuumverpacken und tu ein paar Mottenkugeln mit rein (kann nicht schaden).
Tachobatterie abklemmen und warm und trocken lagern
Zum Überwintern die Trinkflasche entleeren, um Frostschäden vorzubeugen.
Mal abgesehen vom ersten Punkt: zerlegen, reinigen und natürlich wieder zusammenbauen, die anderen Punkte als Ironie ignorieren. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich Verschleißteile austauschen.


----------



## mpmarv (22. August 2012)

Danke für die Videos. Wird beim mtb auf Trails grundsätzlich gedrückt?

Wie verhält man sich auf schnellen Asphalt oder Schotter Abfahrt, auch drücken oder reinlegen? 

Habe mich bisher in alles was schnell war reingelegt und hab mich gewundert, warum es so schnell rutscht. Beim mopped fahren macht man das zur Verringerung der Schräglage und um mehr Grip auf zu bauen, scheint beim MTB anders zu sein


----------



## Marc B (22. August 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Danke für die Videos. Wird beim mtb auf Trails grundsätzlich gedrückt?
> 
> Wie verhält man sich auf schnellen Asphalt oder Schotter Abfahrt, auch drücken oder reinlegen?
> 
> Habe mich bisher in alles was schnell war reingelegt und hab mich gewundert, warum es so schnell rutscht. Beim mopped fahren macht man das zur Verringerung der Schräglage und um mehr Grip auf zu bauen, scheint beim MTB anders zu sein



Ich "drücke" immer, auch auf Asphalt - so hat man die Bewegung schnell automatisiert und fällt auch auf Schotter nicht in die alten Muster zurück!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## redVellocet (22. August 2012)

Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt...muss ich mich zum Drücken noch zusätzlich mitsamt dem gedrückten Bike etwas in die Kurve legen?

Mit dem Drücken allein kriege ich keinen vernünftigen Kurvenradius hin.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich "drücke" immer (...)


auf'm Pott vielleicht

Beim Biken hängt das stark von der jeweiligen Kurvensituation ab. Sollte man als "Experte" doch wohl wissen!


----------



## mpmarv (22. August 2012)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt...muss ich mich zum Drücken noch zusätzlich mitsamt dem gedrückten Bike etwas in die Kurve legen?
> 
> Mit dem Drücken allein kriege ich keinen vernünftigen Kurvenradius hin.



Aus den Video habe ich entnommen, dass aus dem Drücken Schräglage resultiert, dazu kommt die Lenkbewegung, je stärker man drückt bzw. lenkt, desto enger die Kurve - der Oberkörper soll für den Rastendruck und die Kontrolle gerade bleiben.

Ich geh jetzt mal üben :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (22. August 2012)

Na irgendwann kommt halt der Sattel, dann ist nichts mehr mit Tieferdrücken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. August 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wie verhält man sich auf schnellen Asphalt oder Schotter Abfahrt, auch drücken oder reinlegen?


Zentral auf dem Bike bleiben. Drücken bringt hier nichts.



mpmarv schrieb:


> Beim mopped fahren macht man das zur Verringerung der Schräglage und um mehr Grip auf zu bauen...


Auch beim Motorrad wird Hängen nur auf Asphalt gemacht! (mit Ausnahme vom Supermoto-Fahrstil, wo auch auf Asphalt gedrückt wird)
Im Gelände werden auch Motorräder gedrückt.


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2012)

für mein verständnis: drücken? ist es denn nicht mehr ein pendeln (bzw. legen)? 

die aktion geht doch vom verlagern des körperschwerpunktes aus, das rad folgt dann der logischen richtung (ksp im lot zur tretachse). 

problem: "drücken" ist eine aktion, pendeln eine reaktion. konzentrieren sich die leute auf das drücken, verspannen sie sich meist im körper, strecken die arme usw. wenn sie sich auf das verlagern des ksp, v.a. der hüfte konzentrieren, wird das rad nahezu automatisch in die richtige position gelegt. jetzt noch darauf achten, dass die arme nie in einer endposition sind (= innenarm gestreckt, außenarm gebeugt), kann die (schnell gefahrene) kurve kommen...


----------



## Toolkid (23. August 2012)

Drücken heißt, dass sich das Rad "zwischen" Kurvenmittelpunkt und dem Fahrer befindet. Sprich man verlagert das Körpergewicht auf das kurvenäußere Pedal, um mehr Gewicht für bessere Traktion auf die Reifen zu bringen. 
Es ist absolut kontraproduktiv, das Rad fast gerade stehen zu lassen und sich selbst in die Kurve zu neigen. Dadurch werden die Reifen etwas entlastet und haben weniger Halt. Als Folge davon können die Räder wegrutschen.

Das wird in diesem Video von Fabien Barel ab 1:50min sehr anschaulich demonstriert:


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2012)

völlig richtig, dass sich das rad aus der aufrechten position in eine schräge verändert. 
nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. ok, evtl nicht deutlich genug: aber wer den ksp immer im lot durch die tretachse sieht, der wird zwangsläufig bei einer aktion "hüfte nach außen" das rad unter diese pendeln, damit der ksp wieder im lot zur tretachse ist.

das eingefrorene "kurvenbild des fahrers" ist nahezu identisch, nur das hinkommen völlig unterschiedlich. 
einfach mal probieren, wo die aktion beginnt (und gerne zum verdeutlichen, keine weiteren bewegungen aktiv machen): 
ist es das strecken der arme und damit das drücken? 
wird die hüfte nach kurvenaußen verlagert?


----------



## mpmarv (23. August 2012)

Hab das bei meiner gestrigen Tour in mehreren Variationen mal ausprobiert. Erstmal ist es natürlich ungewohnt sich nicht rein zu legen, aber als ich dann gemerkt hab, dass es mehr Grip bietet, kam auch das Vertrauen! Gerade auf Schotter bringt es unheimlich viel.

Für mich hat es am besten funktioniert den Lenkimpuls über den Lenker zu geben, die Hüfte geht dann automatisch mit. Über die Hüfte bzw. den Oberkörper einzulenken hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, ich war verkrampft und es ging zu träge. Dabei leicht nach vorn gelehnt um genug "Spiel" in den Armen zu haben, Druck auf die Raste ist klar.

Denke ich hol mir noch einen kürzeren Vorbau und eine gerade Sattelstütze, dann geht das noch besser... u.a. sollte mir das auch helfen das Bike besser in den Manual zu kriegen ;>


----------



## Toolkid (23. August 2012)

Das mit der Sattelstütze würde ich nur in Erwägung ziehen, wenn die Sitzposition bzw die Position des Knies über der Pedalachse bei der 3-Uhr-Position nicht passt. Wenn du durch die gerade Sattelstütze zu weit nach vorne rückst, kannst du schlechter Kraft auf das Pedal bringen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. August 2012)

Hmmm ich glaub als Motorradfahrer, davon die letzen 8 Jahre Supermoto (davor auch irgendwann mal 3 Jahre SM) macht man das eh alles immer gleich.
Wobei ich auch mit der Supermoto nicht jede Kurve gedrückt hatte.

Irgendwie kommt das alles instinktiv, da denkt man nicht drüber nach.

Ich hab mal bewusst probiert wie ich beim Motorrad kurven einleite, da hab ich mich fast auf die Fr..Schnautze gehauen.

Ich finde viele machen sich zuviele Gedanken, ich kenne Leute die können recht gut biken, haben aber noch nie drüber nachgedacht wie Kurven eingeleitet werden.
Ich glaub auch das es hier noch einige gibt die nicht wissen das sie Kurven durch einen Lenkimpuls in die entgegengesetzte Richtung derer die sie nachher eig. fahren wollen einleiten.
Ein Freund von mir meinte ja sogar das man mim Fahrrad und fest gestelltem Lenker (kein Einschlag mehr möglich) noch kurven fahren kann.
Leider hat er dann nach langem überlegen zurückgerudert und wollte es dann doch nicht probieren.

Wie gesagt, einfach fahren. Der Rest kommt gerade beim Kurvenfahren von selber.
Oder halt mal nen Fahrtechniktraining machen, da bekommt man die Grundlagen gezeigt und dann kann man es selber festigen.


----------



## redVellocet (25. August 2012)

Finde ich interessant, dass du gerade den Lenkimpuls ansprichst.
Erst gestern habe ich mir gedanken darüber gemacht, wie genau bei mir das Kurvenfahren mit dem Mopped abläuft. Ergebnis: ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da tu, aber es Funktioniert.

Auf der nächsten Fahrt habe ich dann bewusst probiert, den entgegengesetzten Lenkimpuls zu geben. Man bringt zwar das Mopped butterweich in die gewünschte Schräglage, aber trotzdem klappt es nicht so gut, als wenn ich einfach meinen gewohnten, subtilen Automatismus ablaufen lasse.

Mittlerweile habe ich im Übrigen einen weiteren Grund für mein Versagen in Kurven gefunden: der Sattel.
Ich bin aus Faulheit Abfahrten immer mit voll ausgefahrenem Sattel gefahren. Problem war da einfach, dass ich das Bike mangels Bewegunsfreiheit nur sehr beschränkt drücken konnte. Die ersten Abfahrten mit abgesenktem Sattel waren hingegen ein Traum...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. August 2012)

Jeder aber wirklich jeder sollte mal versuchen wie er denn den "lenkimpuls" nutzt um die Kurve einzuleiten, allerdings sollte man beim fahren keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden.
Ist doch wie beim Autofahren, da weiß man anfangs auch nicht wie man schalten muss und macht sich Gedanken darum und verschaltet sich doch häufiger.
Irgendwann schaltet man instinktiv ohne auch nur ansatzweise an den Gangwechsel zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delicious (26. August 2012)

Beim Gegenlenken gehts doch nur dadrum, das Bike in die Schräglage zu bringen. Also wenn ich nach links fahren will, lenke ich kurz nach rechts und das Bike lehnt sich nach links. Dann muß natürlich auch der Lenker nach links drehen, sonst wirds nix.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne macht man das beim Fahrradfahren allgemein intuitiv. Ah ja, wiki schreibt dazu:



> Eine Kurve wird nicht direkt durch ein Drehen des Lenkers in die gewünschte Richtung eingeleitet. Radspuren auf Sand oder Schnee zeigen, dass zunächst eine leichte Lenkbewegung in die entgegengesetzte Richtung erfolgt. Schlüge man für eine Linkskurve einfach nach links ein, dann bewegte sich die Auflagefläche des Reifens nach links unter dem Schwerpunkt weg. Dies bewirkt eine Schräglage nach rechts, die im Folgenden durch die Schwerkraft noch verstärkt wird. Um eine Linkskurve zu fahren, ist aber grundsätzlich eine Neigung nach links notwendig, damit das Rad nicht nach außen kippt.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2012)

das gegenlenken kann etwas bringen, für mich aber der falsche impuls, zumal rad und motorrad nur bedingt zu vergleichen sind. 

ähnlich dem skifahren braucht es zumindest beim aspekt "tourenfahren" zur krafteinsparung einen "belastungswechsel", also das lösen der bergseitigen kante und umsetzen auf die kurveninnere, dann bergseitige kante. identisch passiert das beim radfahren.

weite kurve: aktiv kurz erheben, umfang amplitude sehr gering, damit den druck kurz auflösen, das rad kann lastfrei umgelegt werden, mit dem absenken der hüfte nach kurvenaußen wird das rad auf die kurveninnere seitenstollen gebracht, diese greifen ähnlich der skikante, die kurve kann analog dem ski auf der kante ohne weitere drehverstärkung oder streckenangepasst mit drehverstärkung für einen engere kurve gefahren werden. 
die drehverstärkung passiert geschwindigkeits- und untergrundabhängig via stärkeren hüftimpuls/kniedrücken, der lenkeinschlag ist eher minimal 

problem häufig v.a. bei unerfahrenen leuten: sie führen ihr aufrechtes rad
auf dem "flachen" reifen druch die kurve. ähnlich dem ski fährt es sich aber in der kurve auf dem flachen reifen weniger stabil denn auf der kante = seitenstollen. zum durchrollen der kurve wird weniger das rad gelegt, sondern der lenker eingeschlagen. 
öfters sieht man nun, dass der kurveninnere arm gestreckt, der kurvenäußere angezogen wird. da die position des fahrers aber nicht stimmt, kann dies kaum funktionieren. meist erkennt man, dass das rad weiterhin aufrecht steht und die hüfte eher zur kurveninnenseite verkrampft geführt wird. nicht gut.
deswegen vermeide ich das wort "das rad in die kurve drücken"

gerade bei engen kurven/serpentinen ist der belastungswechsel zwingend, gleichzeitig aber die große herausforderung. 
hintergrund: meist steiles relief. zur verstärkung des reifengriffs (sowie intuitiv auch zur steigerung der eigenen sicherheit) lehnen wir das rad leicht/angepasst zum berg hin, der fahrer steht/sitzt wieder im lot zum innenlager. 
wenn wir so die serpentine durchfahren hätten wir ohne belastungswechsel in der folgenden querung ein problem, lehnt sich das rad doch nun zum tal. 
wir müssen also irgendwann einen belastungswechsel vollziehen. sinnvollerweise vor, spätestens in der fallline...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. August 2012)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jeder den gegenimpuls am anfang braucht um eine Kurve einzuleiten.
Anders ist es eig. nicht möglich, das sagt doch die Physik und der Menschenverstand.

just my 50 Cent


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jeder den gegenimpuls am anfang braucht um eine Kurve einzuleiten.
> Anders ist es eig. nicht möglich, das sagt doch die Physik und der Menschenverstand.


Richtig, und das ist auch nichts was man bewusst machen muss. 

Jeder der Fahrrad/Motorrad fahren kann, macht automatisch, unbemerkt und zumeist unbewusst einen Gegenimpuls um die Kurve einzuleiten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jeder den gegenimpuls am anfang braucht um eine Kurve einzuleiten.
> Anders ist es eig. nicht möglich, das sagt doch die Physik und der Menschenverstand.


Es geht nicht anders. Es muss uns nur nicht bewusst werden. Man merkt es aber sehr deutlich, wenn das VR wegen eines Steines, einer Wurzel versetzt. Dann muss man die Gegenkurve fahren, ob man will oder nicht. Noch schöner ist es, wenn man eine Kurve fahren will/muss, aber partout kein Platz mehr für die vorlaufende Gegenbewegung da ist. Dann wird uns das spontan sehr bewusst, was man beim Kurvenfahren eigentlich tut.

Paul


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. August 2012)

ich sag ja machts mal bewusst oder bewusst verkehrt, is echt witzig.


----------



## Nico Laus (4. September 2012)

Wie fährt man eigentlich steile Anlieger? In die Kurve drücken fühlt sich für mich unpassend an. Die G-Kräfte sind teilweise schon sehr zu spüren und durchs Drücken steht man nicht so zentral im Bike. Es kommt mir vor, als wäre ich mit einer zentralen Position, tiefem Oberkörper und Druck auf dem äußeren Pedal schneller und sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## stubiklaus (5. September 2012)

Durch die Steilheit der kurve, hast du da nicht das Problem den Grip zu verlieren, da wo du fährst solltst du im anlieger je nach geschindigkeit mit deinem fahrad und deinem körper ein lot zur fahrtlinie bilden,
bei langsamer fahrt natürlich nicht, da gewinnt die schwerkraft oberhand


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2013)

Man muss sich natürlich an die Bodenverhältnisse anpassen, bei sehr trockenem Schotter beispielweise ist die Traktionsgrenze schnell erreicht. Um mehr Traktion zu erzielen gehe ich hier bei der Sporttechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt tief und nehme das äußere Pedal nach unten:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (18. November 2013)

Jetzt mal vom thread-necro abgesehen, fragt es sich, ob tiefgehen und pedal runter traktion erzeugen kann. Du wiegst ja nicht mehr (deja vu).


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2013)

Okay, tiefgehende physikalische Diskussionen will ich da nicht lostreten, am besten man testet es in der Praxis und spürt den Unterschied


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> ..., am besten man testet es in der Praxis und spürt den Unterschied


Au ja, einmal das kurveninnere Pedal unten haben -> es gibt noch andere Gründe als Traktion .


----------



## hulster (19. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Jetzt mal vom thread-necro abgesehen, fragt es sich, ob tiefgehen und pedal runter traktion erzeugen kann. Du wiegst ja nicht mehr (deja vu).



1. Tiefergehen - Hier ist der Punkt nicht Traktion aufzubauen, sondern keine zusätzlich Kraft aufzubauen, die durch ein mehr an Traktion ausgeglichen werden müsste. Bist du höher ist bei gleicher Gewichtskraft die Fliehkraft durch den größeren Hebel größer und müsste somit ausgelichen werden. 

2. Äußerer Fuss unten - Ist vielleicht noch nicht vollkommen korrekt ausgedrückt. Weil zusätzlich noch gesagt werden müsste, dass auch die Belastung auf diesem Fuß ist. Sinn ist hier die Belastung automatisch richtig auf beide Reifen zu verteilen. Wichtig auch das hier der Lenker kaum belastet ist. Marc korriegiere mich bitte, wenn ich hier stuss erzähle. 
Mit dieser Technik kannst du die maximale Geschwindigkeit herausholen. ICH bevorzuge aber ein Hauch mehr Belastung Vorne. Ist die Belastung gleich, hat man zwar die max Traktion, erreicht man aber die Grenze gehen beide Reifen weg. Mit einem Hauch Belastung mehr Vorne, geht das HR etwas früher weg, was man meistens auch schon vorher merkt. Ein wegrutschendes HR ist aber meistens wesentlich besser zu kontrollieren.


----------



## SofusCorn (19. November 2013)

1. Das ist halbrichtig. Die Kraft F ändert sich zwar nicht, aber das Drehmoment (M = F*r) wird größer, wenn du dich größer machst. Allerdings wird es nicht nur für die Fliehkraft größer, sondern auch das Moment, dass du erzeugst durch das Kippen des Rades. Hier wird der Hebel also auch größer.  Für das Kippen gilt nämlich auch M = F * r. Wenn du stabil die Kurve durchfährst gleichen sich diese Momente genau aus (M = M). Und dabei kürzt sich die Höhe des Schwerpunktes raus ( M = M wird zu F = F).
Ich sehe eigentlich nur einen Grund fürs tiefergehen: Man kann sich besser bewegen, weil der Körper nicht gestreckt ist.
https://sites.google.com/site/bikephysics/Home/gleichgewicht-gegen-kippen-beim-gelenkten-fahren
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ifz.de%2Ftipps%2520und%2520Tricks%2Fifz_Rastendruck.pdf&ei=Q3aLUvCwD6GC4gThiYH4CA&usg=AFQjCNGb-vT5pJB79HwGtz1L13OuCtxf_g&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE


2. Die Diskussion gabs ja kürzlich in einem anderen Thread, dass das mit dem Pedal belasten eher ein subjektiver Effekt ist. Ein Vorteil von Pedal außen unten ist allerdings, finde ich, dass man im Notfall schnell den inneren Fuß übern Boden schleifen kann.

edit: ist glaub ich doch noch komplizierter hmhm. r ist für beide Momente unterschiedlich, allerdings fällt es dann trotzdem raus. Der Winkel b mit dem du in die Kurve gehst, ist nur abhängig von deiner Geschwindigkeit v und dem Kurvenradius:
tan b = v^2/(g*r)
Je nachdem wo man guckt sieht sie etwas anders aus, aber bisher hab ich noch keine gefunden, wo die Höhe des Schwerpunktes eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## hulster (19. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 1. Das ist halbrichtig. Die Kraft F ändert sich zwar nicht, aber das Drehmoment (M = F*r) wird größer, wenn du dich größer machst. Allerdings wird es nicht nur für die Fliehkraft größer, sondern auch das Moment, dass du erzeugst durch das Kippen des Rades. Hier wird der Hebel also auch größer.  Für das Kippen gilt nämlich auch M = F * r. Wenn du stabil die Kurve durchfährst gleichen sich diese Momente genau aus (M = M). Und dabei kürzt sich die Höhe des Schwerpunktes raus ( M = M wird zu F = F).
> Ich sehe eigentlich nur einen Grund fürs tiefergehen: Man kann sich besser bewegen, weil der Körper nicht gestreckt ist.
> https://sites.google.com/site/bikephysics/Home/gleichgewicht-gegen-kippen-beim-gelenkten-fahren
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...5pJB79HwGtz1L13OuCtxf_g&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE
> ...



1. + Edit : Da muss noch ne Komponente fehlen, der Schwerpunkt spielt auf jeden Fall ne Rolle. Schau dir Straßenmotorräder im Rennbetrieb an. Meinste die machen die Tunerei, weil die lustig sind? 

2.   Nein, ist kein subjektiver Effekt. Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Kraft, sondern um den Krafteinleitungs-Vektor. Du ziehst zwangsläufig mit dem untenstehenden genau senkrecht mit mehr oder weniger der kompletten Masse am Tretlager, dem "theoretisch" zentralen Punkt am Bike. Aber nur wenn du stehst und nur wenig Belastung auf dem Lenker ist. Wenn du beide Pedale belastest geht das natürlich auch, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig.  Genau diese Zwangsläufigkeit ist auf losem Untergrund sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (19. November 2013)

1. Davon hab ich keine Ahnung. Was tunen die denn? 
Bei Motorädern muss man nur aufpassen, weil das Bike ziemlich viel zum Gesamtgewicht beiträgt, während es beim Radler umgekehrt ist.

2. Mir gings nur um den Unterschied wie ich die Pedale belaste (Kein Gewicht auf Lenker oder Sattel). 
Meines Erachtens spielt es nämlich keine Rolle, ob das ganze Gewicht auf beiden Pedalen in der waagerechten ist oder ob man das ganze Gewicht nur auf dem äußeren Pedal hat. 

Das mit den Krafteinleitungsvektor kapier ich nicht ganz. Der geht durch den Schwerpunkt und die Reifen-Boden-Kontaktfläche. Egal ob ich mein Gewicht auf beiden oder nur einem Pedal habe. Ich änder ja nicht die Position meines Schwerpunktes.
edit: Bild


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (20. November 2013)

Schautzs mal hier... Hoffe das hilft Euch! 
Hier wird die weite Kurve mit waagerechten Kurbeln erklärt. 

 Ein aktueller Beitrag auf Bikesport-News hierzu. 

Viel Spass beim klicken und stöbern!!!


----------



## osarias (20. November 2013)

Hatte mir vor kurzem ein Fahrtechniktraining beim Deutschen Meister gegönnt und muss zugeben das sich da doch gewissen Fehler bei mir eingeschlichen hatten. 
Sehr schön zu sehen, wenn man mit der ganzen Gruppe eine Sektion häufiger fährt und die Unterschiede sieht und auch spürt. Klar ist es am Anfang ungewohnt von seinen Gewohnheiten Abstand zu nehmen aber am Ende profitiert man davon.

Grundsätzlich braucht man doch eine Position auf dem Rad aus der man auch noch reagieren kann. Ich hatte meiner Pedalstellung immer wenig Beachtung geschenkt und bin immer iwie durch die Kurven geballert. Bei anständigen Anliegern spricht grundsätzlich nichts gegen waagerechte Pedalstellung. Bei allen anderen Kurvenfahrten das Kurvenäußere Pedal nach unten und auch das Körpergewicht auf dieses Pedal. Der Fuß bleibt auf dem "hohen" Kurveninneren Pedal, aber ohne Gewicht darauf, man müsste es theoretisch auch einfach bei der Kurvenfahrt abheben können. Oberkörper aktiv nach vorne über den Lenker, Ellenbogen raus und das Rad mittels der Arme in die Kurve legen. Durch das Gewicht auf dem Kurvenäußeren Pedal und das flach gelegte Rad kommt die Gewichtskraft wunderbar im "Lot" auf den Außenstollen an. Die Kurve am besten in einem Radius ohne Nachkorrektur durchfahren, Linie mit der Blickführung anpeilen und dann das Rad durchlaufen lassen. Bremsvorgang vor der Kurve abgeschlossen zu haben und in der Kurve nicht mehr Bremsen versteht sich von selbst. Durch Bremsen in der Kurve verlieren die Reifen deutlich an Seitenführungskraft. 
Durch den Druck auf den Außenstollen kann man sich nach der Kurvenfahrt auch mal seine Fahrspur ansehen und sehen wie die Stollen im Boden greifen.

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Technik ist die Möglichkeit eine Seitwärtsbewegung ausgleichen zu können.

Man fährt also auf feuchten Laub eine offene Kurve mit der beschriebenen Technik. Sieht einfach nicht das sich da mehrere Wurzeln unter dem Laub befinden. Man fährt an, äußeres Pedal runter, Oberkörper über den Lenker, Ellenbogen raus und Rad über die Arme schräg legen,..., optisches festlegen der Linie, Bremsvorgang abschließen,...
Jetzt geschieht es, das Rad wird um 20cm auf einer Wurzel nach außen versetzt, in Motorradmanier (Schräglage von Bike und Körper) würde man vermutlich auf der Nase liegen, die beschriebene Technik ermöglich aber aus der Hüfte diesen seitlichen Versatz auszugleichen. (Das kann man super auf einem Balanceboard mit loser Rolle üben) Der Körper bleibt im Lot und man lässt sich, zusammen mit dem Rad die 20cm nach außen wandern, die Reifen finden im Waldboden wieder gripp und weiter gehts,...

Das gepostete Bild von Marc B zeigt genau diese Technik


----------



## Hike_O (20. November 2013)

Ich habe da auch nochmal eine Frage zu dem Thema:

Im Buch Mastering MTB Skills wird das "Carven" mit dem Fahrrad beschrieben, aber irgendwie habe ich es wohl noch nicht so ganz begriffen.

Hab das Buch gerade nicht vorliegen, aber aus der Erinnerung versuche ich es mal wieder zu geben.

Beispiel: Man fährt geradeaus und gibt über den Lenker einen kleinen Lenkimpuls, ohne sich in die Kurve zu legen.
Logischerweise kippt man dann eigentlich um, weil das Rad eine Kurve fahren will während der Körper auf dem Rad sich dagegen sträubt.
Wenn mann aber nach dem ersten Lenkimpuls den Lenker los lässt(Hände in Griffnähe lassen, falls etwas schiefgeht und man eingreifen muss), pendelt das Rad automatisch in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und man fängt an zu carven.

Das funktioniert soweit auch, aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als wäre etwas anderes gemeint gewesen.

Kann hier vielleicht jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen, oder ist das soweit schon korrekt?

Das ganze geht auch mit den Händen am Lenker, allerdings merkt man den Effekt deutlicher wenn man den Lenker einfach machen lässt nach dem ersten Lenkimpuls, ohne jeglichen Einfluss der Hände selbst.

Achtung! Beim ausprobieren kann man schonmal "verkanten".


----------



## SofusCorn (20. November 2013)

@osarias:
seh ich auch eher so. Es geht da eher darum schnell reagieren zu können und möglichst flexibel zu sein, weniger um sowas wie Grip und Co.
 @_Hike_O_
Ich glaube, der hat in dem Buch Kurven fahren immer mit "carven" also "schneiden" beschrieben. Das war quasi nur seine Wortwohl für durch die Kurven brettern.  Habs aber auch gerade nicht 100% im Kopf.
Was du beschreibst nennt man Gegenlenken/Countersteering. Ich wollt mir das mal dauerhaft angewöhnen, war dann aber doch zu faul immer daran zu denken. Aber ist echt übel wie schnell man damit das Rad in die Kurve legen kann. 




edit: irgendwie so sahs im Buch aus, aber so wie du es beschreibst oder das Bild oben, find ich es persönlich auch einfacher. Einfach dem Lenker einen Stoß versetzen. Wirklich schnell muss man dafür auch nicht sein. Ich habs das erste mal bei höherer Geschwindigkeit probiert und mich deswegen fast aufs Maul gelegt.


----------



## Hike_O (20. November 2013)

Genau!  Countersteering meine ich.
Könntest Recht haben mit der Verwendung des Wortes Carven.

Aber wenn ich dauerhaft nach Links lenke und mich gegen den Gegenimpuls wehre,  lege ich mich doch zwangsläufig ab, oder funzt das auf Motorrädern anders?
Das 2te Bild aus dem Buch verstehe ich scheinbar, aber das erste Bild mit dem Motorrad Lenker scheint nicht von einem kurzen Impuls auszugehen, daher nun die Frage.

Edit: Hier die Antworten auf meine Fragen:


----------



## Master_KK (20. November 2013)

Da hätte ich doch auch mal ne Frage:

Es geht um den Flick (Scandinavian-Flick). Ich hab schonmal darüber gelesen, es in Videos gesehen und unbeabsichtigt selbst mal gemacht.

Beispiel: Vor einer engen Rechtskurve lenkt man nach links und lässt mittels Hinterradbremse das Hinterrad nach rechts ausbrechen, dann öffnet man die Bremse und gibt den Lenkimpuls nach rechts. Das Bike zieht sich dann schön durch die Kurve - Aber wieso funktioniert das?


----------



## Hike_O (20. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> aber so wie du es beschreibst oder das Bild oben, find ich es persönlich auch einfacher. Einfach dem Lenker einen Stoß versetzen. Wirklich schnell muss man dafür auch nicht sein. Ich habs das erste mal bei höherer Geschwindigkeit probiert und mich deswegen fast aufs Maul gelegt.



Nachdem der angestoßene Lenker der Lenkbewegung folgt und man die Hände einfach weg lässt, will das Rad nach der gefahrenen Kurve wieder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und man fängt irgendwie an zu pendeln, vorausgesetzt man kompensiert diese Bewegungen des Rades nicht mit dem Körper.
Dieses Pendeln hatte ich deshalb für das ominöse Carven gehalten, weil es an Skifahren, bzw. auch Snowboarden erinnert.

Aber bewußtes Countersteering für den Notfall muß ich auch nochmal ganz dringend testen.


----------



## SofusCorn (20. November 2013)

Schönes Video. 
Ich stelle mir das mit dem countersteering immer so vor:
1. Ein Radfahrer fährt gerade aus.
2. Jetzt gibt er der linken Seite des Lenkers einen kleinen Stoß. 
3. Das Rad fährt leicht nach links, aber der Fahrer will durch seine Trägheit weiter gerade ausfahren => Das Rad kippt dadurch nach rechts.
4. In dieser rechten Schräglage lenkt der Fahrer nun nach rechts und fährt dadurch eine Rechtskurve.

Sieht man ja im Video.

Ich hatte es jetzt beschrieben aus der Sicht eines Beobachters. Wenn man es aus der Sicht des Fahrer beschreibt, sähe das ganze so aus (Scheinkräfte und so):
Man gibt dem Lenker auf der linken Seite einen Stoß, wodurch das Rad nach links fährt. Dadurch wirkt jetzt aber eine Fliehkraft auf den Fahrer und das Rad, die ihn nach rechts "zieht". Dadurch kippt das Rad nach rechts und man hat die passende Schräglage für eine Rechtskurve. Also lenker schnell nach rechts lenken.

Kurz: Man nutzt die Fliehkraft (bzw. Trägheit) aus statt dass man es durch eine Gleichgewichtsverlagerung macht.

Zum üben


----------



## Hike_O (21. November 2013)

Sehr cooles Bild! 

Habe das Gegenlenken heute früh getestet und etwas verblüffendes festgestellt.
Ich leite die Kurven mit engem Radius automatisch per Ausholbewegung in die entgegegesetzte Richtung ein. Das ist doch nun eigentlich genau das Gegensteuern, oder irre ich?
Aber bemerkt habe ich es nur als ich einhändig probiert habe.

Aber!
Warum kippt der Fahrer auf folgendem Bild nicht um?
Liegt es am Druck vom Hinterrad, welches quasi einen kontrollierten Drift erzeugt, oder ist es eine Momentaufnahme, was ja aber eig. nicht sein kann, weil der Fahrer ja nicht mehr in der Phase ist die Kurve einzuleiten.





Quelle: To Countersteer or Not to Countersteer

Edit: 

weitere hilfreiche Erklärungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (21. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 1. Davon hab ich keine Ahnung. Was tunen die denn?
> Bei Motorädern muss man nur aufpassen, weil das Bike ziemlich viel zum Gesamtgewicht beiträgt, während es beim Radler umgekehrt ist.



Dann schau mal auf das Photo direkt hierüber. Schwerpunkt nach unten verlagern?
Wobei hier das "nach unten" unwichtig ist. Es geht nur um die Tatsache das der Schwerpunkt ne Rolle spielt.


----------



## osarias (21. November 2013)

Was wollt Ihr denn immer mit den ollen Moppeds,..., das Ding wiegt weit über 100kg und will in die Schräglage reingezogen werden! Wenn Dir dann der Bock so derart quer kommt tust du gut dran das Gas offen zu lassen. Sodas das Hinterrad erst wieder nach der Kurve richtig Grip bekommt.

Wennst Körper und Radl in die Kurve legst und du verlierst Gripp liegst auf der Seite (low side). Wir fahren ja schließlich im Gelände. Der Moppedfahrer läuft Gefahr weg zu rutschen, bedingt durch den Teerbelag und die griffigen Reifen bekommt der aber wieder richtig Grip und läuft anschließend Gefahr nen geilen high side Abflug hin zu legen. 

Da wir keine 100PS+ und auch 100kg+ Gewicht am Radl haben kannst das echt nicht vergleichen http://www.michael-michaelis.de/htdocs/comment/0906281852_mop

So nen Highsider geht mitm Rad scho auch, musst aber erstmal fertig bringen,... (wers probieren will, Kurve Vollgas und bei max kompression im Anlieger mal voll in die Bremsen greifen  ) Is mir schon passiert weil hinter ner Vollgaskurve so nen Vollpfosten einfach mittn in der Strecke gestanden hat,...


----------



## Hike_O (21. November 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr denn immer mit den ollen Moppeds


 
Das Moppedzeugs dient doch hier nur zur Verdeutlichung, sowie zum Verständnis, weil gute Beispiele mit dem Rad rar sind und auch nicht so deutlich erkennbar.
Auch den Unterschied selbst von Moped zum Radl finde ich interessant und hilft beim Versändnis.

Keep on Braaaaaping!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. November 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Auch den Unterschied selbst von Moped zum Radl finde ich interessant und hilft beim Versändnis.


Das sehe ich auch so. Soweit ich es bisher durchschaue, dient das Countersteering vor allem dem Einleiten einer plötzlichen oder engeren Kurve. Beim Mopped ist es wegen des großen Gewichtes schwer, das Ding durch Gewichtsverlagerung des Fahrers ausreichend flott in eine schräge Lage zu bringen. Beim Countersteering (= Kurve in aufrechter Position einleiten) sorgt die Fliekraft der "falschen" Kurve dafür, dass sich das Gefährt in die richtige Kurve legt. Dann muss nur noch der Lenkereinschlag eingestellt werden (Macht das Ding selber.)

Beim Bike ist es etwas anders. Da ist es der Flick. Man kann das hier bei 4:06 und 4:20 ganz gut sehen. Wenn das Hinterrad nach dem ersten Shreddern wieder Grip bekommt hat, man eine wirksame Schräglage, um das Hinterrad in die "richtige" Kurve versetzen zu können. (bei 4:19 ist das HR in der Luft). Beim Landen hat das Rad dann Kurvenposition. Der Einschlag des Vorderrades passt zur Kurve, und das Hinterrad hat Grip. Wird die richtige Kurve allein durch Schräglegen und Lenkereinschlag begonnen, muss das Vorderrad die ganze Seitenführung für den Kurvenbeginn aufbringen. Das kann schief gehen.


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2013)

BIKERPOOL.COM schrieb:


> Schautzs mal hier... Hoffe das hilft Euch!
> Hier wird die weite Kurve mit waagerechten Kurbeln erklärt.
> 
> Ein aktueller Beitrag auf Bikesport-News hierzu.
> ...



 Zuerst übe ich mit meinen Teilnehmern auch diese "Basic-Variante" - das mit dem Pedal unten ist dann die "Sporttechnik", siehe im Video von Fabien Barel.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Hike_O (22. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Soweit ich es bisher durchschaue, dient das Countersteering vor allem dem Einleiten einer plötzlichen oder engeren Kurve.


 
So verstehe ich es letztendlich auch.
Und Motorradfahrer üben das Countersteering bewußt, um im Notfall schneller reagieren zu können, da man per Countersteering schnellere Richtungswechsel mit dem Motorrad vollführen kann, als per normaler Körpergewichtsverlagerung.
Dieser kleine Zeitvorteil ist wohl oftmals entscheidend.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 2. Mir gings nur um den Unterschied wie ich die Pedale belaste (Kein Gewicht auf Lenker oder Sattel).
> Meines Erachtens spielt es nämlich keine Rolle, ob das ganze Gewicht auf beiden Pedalen in der waagerechten ist oder ob man das ganze Gewicht nur auf dem äußeren Pedal hat.


Genauso ist es. Es gibt beliebig viele Massenverteilungen, die den gleichen Schwerpunkt (Massenmittelpunkt) haben. Und die Lage dieses Punktes in Relation zu den Kontaktpunkten der Reifen entscheidet über die Kurvenfahrt.



> Das mit den Krafteinleitungsvektor kapier ich nicht ganz. Der geht durch den Schwerpunkt und die Reifen-Boden-Kontaktfläche. Egal ob ich mein Gewicht auf beiden oder nur einem Pedal habe. Ich änder ja nicht die Position meines Schwerpunktes.
> edit: Bild


Auch hier hast du recht. Wenn man nur ein Pedal belastet, ergibt sich ein Drehmoment zum Kippen des Rades. Entweder stellt man es schräg, bis der Schwerpunkt über dem Pedal ist oder man drückt am Lenker dagegen, sodass das Gesamtmoment Null ist.

Im folgenden Bild (von Marc B. Bikeschule Ridefirst.de / fahrtechnik.tv entliehen und bearbeitet) habe ich einmal die Verhältnisse für eine konstante Kurvenfahrt dargestellt.





Vereinfacht nehmen wir eine waagerechte Fläche an. Wir haben die beiden Berührpunkte der Reifen. Ihre Verbindung (Berührlinie) ist die Drehachse für den Kippwinkel in die Kurve (gegen das Lot gemessen.) Das Lot vom Schwerpunkt (Rad + Fahrer, roter Pfeil Fg) auf die Bezugsfläche bestimmt den Abstand s von der Drehachse und damit das Drehmoment (Kippmoment) um diese Achse. Eine 
kleine Rechnung zeigt, dass der Neigewinkel der Schräglage (Winkel zwischen der Senkrechten (gelb) vom Schwerpunkt auf die Berührlinie) und dem Lot vom Schwerpunkt auf die Bezugsebene ganz einfach bestimmt ist. Der Durchstoßpunkt des Lotes hat den Abstand s von der Berührlinie der Reifen und der Schwerpunkt hat die Höhe h über der Bezugsebene. 

Geometrisch gilt s/h = tan(Winkel) und dynamisch gilt v^2/gr = tan(Winkel).

*Geschwindigkeit v und Kurvenradius r geben zwingend die Lage des Schwerpunktes relativ zur Linie zwischen den Berührpunkten der Räder vor.* 

Die Turnerei des Fahrers auf dem Bike hat also andere Gründe. Er kann den Schwerpunkt mehr nach vorn oder mehr nach hinten bringen (parallel zur Berührlinie der Reifen). Damit verteilt er die Kurvenkräfte entsprechend dem Hebelgesetz auf die Reifen. Das kann zwischen dem Einleiten einer Kurve und dem weiteren Fahren verschieden sein. Ob man das Bike mehr legt (schräger als der Fahrer) oder mehr stellt (steiler als der Fahrer) oder ob man parallel zum Bike steht (erstes Bild) hängt vom Untergrund ab. Man kann ja alle drei Arten einmal auf Eis testen.

Und vor allem hängt es davon ab, wie das System auf eine *Störung* reagiert! Das kann das Wegrutschen eines der Reifen sein. Das kann das Anschlagen auf ein seitliches Hindernis sein. *Aus welcher Position kommt man am schnellsten wieder in einen stabilen Fahrzustand?*
Und wie kann man sich im Falle eines Versagens am besten aus der Bredouille ziehen, den Sturz glimpflich werden lassen?

Und da zählt allein die aus Erfahrung erarbeitete Fahrtechnik. Physikalische Begründungen sollte man einfach weglassen. Sie stimmen sowieso nicht. Das System ist zu kompliziert.
Aber einem guten Fahrern zuschauen sollte weiter helfen.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. November 2013)

Ja, die Rechnung kenn ich aus einem Buch. 
Was mich jetzt interessieren würde, ist wie der Winkel Reifen zum Boden die Traktion bestimmt (Grip hört sich besser an). 
Ich hätte jetzt nämlich einfach gesagt: Das ist einfach nur Reifen abhängig. Reifen die spezielle Stollen am Rand haben, greifen in der Kurve mit losem Untergrund besser, wenn man das Rad besonders schräg stellt. Hat der Reifen ein gleichmäßiges Profil, spielts keine Rolle. 

PS: das mit der Erfahrung und Co, sehe ich ja genauso. Aber irgendwie werden meiner Meinung nach im Zusammenhang mit Fahrtechnik häufig pseudo-physikalisch-wissenschaftliche Begründungen gegeben. Und deswegen interessiert mich persönlich wie es tatsächlich abläuft.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Und deswegen interessiert mich persönlich wie es tatsächlich abläuft.


Mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. November 2013)

Hang off nutzt man nur weil der Schwerpunkt runter muss es aber Bike und oder Reifen nicht mehr zulassen ;-)


----------



## noam (22. November 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bild!
> 
> Habe das Gegenlenken heute früh getestet und etwas verblüffendes festgestellt.
> Ich leite die Kurven mit engem Radius automatisch per Ausholbewegung in die entgegegesetzte Richtung ein. Das ist doch nun eigentlich genau das Gegensteuern, oder irre ich?
> ...





Der gute wird übrgens schon am Rausbeschleunigen sein und ein wenig zu optimistisch mit dem Gasgriff umgegangen sein ->kontrollierter Drift beim Rausbeschleunigen. Gibt Bilder wo in dieser Schräglage sogar das VR in der Luft ist. Zum Reinbremsen passt die Körperhaltung nicht.




Es ist übrigens sauschwer sich das Reinlegen abzugewöhnen, wenn man jahrelang Motorrad auf der Renne gefahren ist und danach erst mitm MTBn anfängt


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Soweit ich es bisher durchschaue, dient das Countersteering vor allem dem Einleiten einer plötzlichen oder engeren Kurve.



ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon gesagt wurde, aber jede kurve bei einem zweirad wird dadurch eingeleitet, dass man in die entgegengesetzte richtung lenkt. das ist der kreiseleffekt: wenn das vr rotiert und man am lenker dreht, dann gibt es ein moment, das das fahrrad in die kurve legen will. dabei ist es gerade so, dass man den lenker tatsächlich nach rechts drehen muss, um das fahrrad so in die kurve zu lengen, dass man eine linkskurve fahren kann. so funktioniert das gleichgewichthalten auf einem zweirad - wir lernen das instinktiv.

man kann auch so überlegen: angenommen, ich fahre geradeaus und möchte eine kurve fahren. nach dem bild mit dem schwerpunkt muss ich also das fahrrad in die kurve legen, damit ich das gleichgewicht der kräfte und somit eine stabilie postion in der kurve einnehmen kann. die frage ist aber, wie mache ich denn das? ich kann mich nirgends abstützen, wenn ich geradeaus fahre. es kann also nur das kreiselmoment sein. wenn ich beim geradeasfahren den lenker drehe, liege ich sofort auf der schnauze.

das heißt für den mountainbiker: gelenkt wir nicht nicht mit dem mit dem einschlagen des lenkers in die richtung, in welche die kurve herumgeht, sondern mit dem kreiselmoment und dem schwerpunkt. das einschlagen des lenkers "richtig rum", wenn man schon in der kurve liegt, dient lediglich dazu, die kurve tatsächlich auf dem boden abzufahren und muss natürlich zum kurvenradius passen, den ich durch die postion meines schwerpunktes vorgebe. sonst schiebt das bike übers vorderrad.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. November 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> man kann auch so überlegen: angenommen, ich fahre geradeaus und möchte eine kurve fahren. nach dem bild mit dem schwerpunkt muss ich also das fahrrad in die kurve legen, damit ich das gleichgewicht der kräfte und somit eine stabilie postion in der kurve einnehmen kann. die frage ist aber, wie mache ich denn das? ich kann mich nirgends abstützen, wenn ich geradeaus fahre. es kann also nur das kreiselmoment sein. wenn ich beim geradeasfahren den lenker drehe, liege ich sofort auf der schnauze.
> 
> das heißt für den mountainbiker: gelenkt wir nicht nicht mit dem mit dem einschlagen des lenkers in die richtung, in welche die kurve herumgeht, sondern mit dem kreiselmoment und dem schwerpunkt.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade einleuchtend. 
Ich würde sagen, das in die Kurve legen macht man nur über den Schwerpunkt und nicht über Kreiselkräfte. Speziell bei langsamer geschwindigkeit kann man sehr scharfe kurven fahren bei denen man das Rad auch ziemlich stark neigt. Da drehen sich meiner Meinung nach die Räder viel zulangsam, um irgendwelche signifikanten Kreiselkräfte zu erzeugen, oder?

Zu  diesem Kreiseldrehmoment steht auch viel in diesem Link. Demnach wird  dem Kreiselmoment beim Radfahren zuviel nachgesagt. Man muss dabei bestimmte Fälle  berücksichtigen, die alle unterschiedlich sind:
1. ein losen Rad (hier habn kreiselkräfte eine große wirkung)
2. Ein Fahrrad ohne Fahrer 
3. Ein Fahrrad mit Fahrer bei geringer oder 4. bei höherer geschwindigkeit.

https://sites.google.com/site/bikephysics/Home/einleitung-und-zusammenfassung

Zugegeben so ganz bin ich noch nicht durch diese Seite durchgestiegen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. November 2013)

Und trotzdem hat Alex m. Recht ;-)

Versuche es mal bewusst anders zu machen, du wirst dich wundern.

Sehr gut sieht man es im Sand, matsch oder Schnee an den Reifenspuren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradfahren


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. November 2013)

ich steige durch die seite auch nicht durch, obwohl ich mal die mehrkörpersysteme-klausur mit einer halbwegs passablen note bestanden hatte (ok, ich habe mir die bewegungsgleichungen nicht reingezogen). dazu kommt noch regelungstechnik, wenn man überlegen will, wie stabil so ein fahrrad zu fahren ist. und dazu kommt noch, dass das viel über den nachlauf geschrieben wird und danach gleich das experiment erwähnt wird, aus dem hervorgeht, dass ein fahrrad auch ohne nachlauf stabil ist. die stoßantwort könnte man sich überlegen, wenn man die besagten bewegungsgleichungen ist matlab/simulink zusammenklickt. dann wäre aber die frage, was man als randbedingungen annimt und was es fürs reale fahrradfahren bedeutet, wenn man ein ergebnis hat. die erfahrung zeigt, dass die überleitung von der physik in das reale fahrgefühl das größte problem ist. daher gibt es für fahrzeugabstimmung oder -reifen testfahrer, die mit ihrem gefühl und erfahrung brauchbare ergebnisse liefern.

was ich mit gerade noch einfällt, was ich in meinem post zunächst nicht bedacht hatte, ist, dass man u.a. durch kniebewegungen die lage des schwerpunktes beeinflussen kann, ohne dass man sich irgendwo abstützen muss. dann kann man auch ohne kreiseleffekte kurven fahren.

mein gefühl beim fahren entspricht dem, was ich in meinem ersten post geschrieben hatte: die meisten probleme beim kurvenfahren enststehen meinem gefühl nach daraus, dass man sich nicht traut, sich ausreichend (für due geschwinfigkeit und den kurvenraudius, den man geplant hat) in die kurve zu legen. dies versucht man zu korrigieren, in dem man den lenker noch stärker einschlägt, was lediglich bewirkt, dass das bike übers vorderrad schiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. November 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon gesagt wurde, aber jede kurve bei einem zweirad wird dadurch eingeleitet, dass man in die entgegengesetzte richtung lenkt. das ist der kreiseleffekt:


Das ist so nicht richtig. (+Ergänzung unten) Das System ist zu kompliziert. Mehr und Interessantes dazu hier.
Für einen wirksamen Kreiseleffekt braucht man Tempo! 
Bei den Kurven spielt i.a. der *Nachlauf* eine dominante Rolle. Das geht sogar im Stand. Versuch einmal ein Rad mit eingeschlagenem Lenker senkrecht hinzustellen. Ist das Rad im Gleichgewicht, steht der Rahmen schief. Von der Funktion des Vorlaufs, den Berührpunkt des Vorderrades nach links oder rechts auswandern zu lassen, was ein Kippmoment in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung bewirkt, lebt der Trackstand. Und damit trägt es direkt zum Effekt des Countersteerings bei.





Dieses Bild auf dieser Webseite erläutert die Verhältnisse von Berührpunkten und Schwerpunkt.

Wenn ihr postet, während ich schreibe, wird es natürlich undurchsichtig. 


alex m. schrieb:


> ...die stoßantwort könnte man sich überlegen,  wenn man die besagten bewegungsgleichungen ist matlab/simulink  zusammenklickt.


Das Problem ist ähnlich wie beim Turmspringen (Salti mit Schrauben).  Ein ausgedehnter Körper verändert seine Form und damit seine  Hauptträgheitsachsen von stabile in instabile Zustände. Dazu gibt es beim Bike  einen Haufen Zwangsbedingungen. An der Physik des Radfahrens haben sich  schon viele die Zähne ausgebissen, die es mal eben so nebenbei erledigen  wollten. 

Ergänzung:
Ich habe jetzt einmal 1km leichte Abfahrt freihändig Zeit gehabt, das zu testen. Freihändig leitet man (-> hier ich) die Kurve immer durch Gewichtsverlagerung ein. Es sind entsprechend weite Kurven. Plötzlich auftauchenden Hindernissen auszuweichen ist so nicht möglich. Und das hat man auch gut im Gefühl. Dann geht die Hand an den Lenker und es wird counter gesteert.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. November 2013)

@Pizzaplanet:
An den Spuren sieht man nur schön, dass Vorder- und Hinterrad mit unterschiedlichem Radius um den Kurvenmittelpunkt fahren (Momentanpol). Aber das hat ja nichts mit Kreiselkräften oder Schräglage zu tun. Das macht ein Auto ja genauso. 

Es gab auch Experimente, wo man die Kreiselkräfte (und Nachlauf) eliminiert hat und trotzdem fuhr das Fahrrad:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/technik/neues-freihand-fahrrad-die-masse-macht-s-a-756544.html

edit: @alex m.: Ich hab selber einen naturwissenschaftlichen Background und hab echt Probleme mit der Seite. Ich glaube, das Thema ist eigentlich einfach, aber er umschreibts kompliziert und mit zu wenigen guten Beispielen/Bildern.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Das System ist zu kompliziert.



die frage, die ich mir bei sowas immer stelle, ist, wie genau die kurve eigentlich eingeleitet wird. wir sollten hier glaube ich nicht über das regelverhalten bzw. stabilität sprechen, denn das trägt meiner meinung nach nicht dazu bei, die frage zu beantworten, wie man mit dem fahrrad kurven fahren sollte.

meiner erkärung lautet wie folgt. kreiseleffekt bewirkt ein kippmoment, um das rad in die kurve zu legen. eine verschiebung des schwerpunktes auch (z.b. knie nach außen bewegen). das bild mit dem nachlauf macht das ganze zugegebenermaßen etwas komplizierter, weil die lage des schwerpunktes relativ zu den auftandspunkten durch den eingeschlagenen lenker zusätzlich verändert wird. das heißt aber nur, dass man ein etwas größeres kippmoment benötigt, um das fahrrad in kurve zu legen. es hat nichts damit zu tun, wie man die kurve einleitet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. November 2013)

Das war der Beginn des Fadens:


Tim23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich Kurven fahren soll, im stehen oder im sitzen.


Haben wir inzwischen eine Antwort darauf?


----------



## SofusCorn (23. November 2013)

Hm, ich stells mir immer noch so einfach vor (mal ohne countersteering):
Ich fahre gerade aus. Jetzt verlagere ich das gleichgewicht nach rechts. Das Rad kippt nach rechts. Der Lenker kippt dadurch auch nach Rechts (durch Nachlauf, whatever, das passiert ja sogar im Stillstand). Durch die Stellung des Lenkers beschreibt das Rad nun eine Kurve. Der Übergang ist natürlich fließend: sobald sich das Rad leicht nach rechts neigt, fängt auch der Lenker sofort an sich leicht zu  neigen und das Rad fängt an die Kurve zu fahren. Ich kippe jetzt nicht um, weil die Fliehscheinkraft mich aufrichten will (Am boden kann die Fliehkraft nicht viel machen, weil der Reifen durch die Reibung mitm Boden "verbunden" ist. also kann sie mich nur kippen.).


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. November 2013)

@Ecksofa wenn du die Spuren bei der kurven Einleitung anschaust wirst du sehen was ich meine ;-) 

Geh raus und Versuche es doch mal.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade aus. Jetzt verlagere ich das gleichgewicht nach rechts. Das Rad kippt nach rechts.


Und damit fährst du eine Kurve. Das kann man leicht mit Bikes ohne Fahrer herausfinden. In der Praxis hängt es vom momentanen Gleichgewichtszustand abhängig von der Fahrradgeometrie ab, welcher der Beiträge zum Einleiten der Kurve dominiert. Man nimmt es vor allem bei weiten Kurven nicht wahr, weil es unbewusst geschieht.
Man kann sich spaßeshalber einmal zur Seite fallen lassen. Dann merkt man, wann man spätestens den Lenker zur Kurve in diese Richtung einschlagen muss, um einen Umfaller zu vermeiden. Macht man das fast im Stand, wird man sogar noch heftig zu treten beginnen, um etwas Fliehkraft als Beistand zu haben.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. November 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> @_Ecksofa_ wenn du die Spuren bei der kurven Einleitung anschaust wirst du sehen was ich meine ;-)
> 
> Geh raus und Versuche es doch mal.



Aso!  Ja, werd ich mal gucken.


----------



## SofusCorn (24. November 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> 1. + Edit : Da muss noch ne Komponente fehlen, der Schwerpunkt spielt auf jeden Fall ne Rolle. Schau dir Straßenmotorräder im Rennbetrieb an. Meinste die machen die Tunerei, weil die lustig sind?



Habs rausgefunden. 
Bei Motorrädern spielt die Höhe des Schwerpunktes eine Rolle, wenn die Reifen breit sind. Bei breiteren Reifen wandert der Auflagepunkt am Reifen nach außen. 
Theoretisch reicht bei diesen Bildern hier 40,5 grad schräglage. Praktisch wirds mehr von links nach rechts: 45, 47, 53






"Je höher der Schwerpunkt, desto weniger Schräglage muss bei gleicher  Kurvengeschwindigkeit gefahren werden, was auch der Handlichkeit zugute  kommt. Dies ist mit ein Grund, warum bei Renn*maschinen der Schwerpunkt  bis zu etwa 150 Milli*metern höher liegt als bei Straßenmotorrädern."

http://www.zweiradsicherheit.de/popup01.html

Hier steht auch vieles drin:
http://www.zweiradsicherheit.de/downloads-sonderheft.html

PS: ich würde sagen, das ist eher irrelevant fürs Fahrrad. Die armen Fatbikes.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. November 2013)

Ich machs eher so wie beim Tiefschneefahren (mit den Schi) nämlich dass ich das Radl während einer Entlastungsphase drehe und dann vollgas draufsteig und in den Boden hämmer. Beim Umlegen schaut das Vorderrad bedingt durch die Schwerkraft und de n erhöhten Druck am kurveninneren Ende des Lenkers kurz in die "falsche" Richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule k (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor lauter Langeweile Äen ganzen Faden durchgelesen. Ich finde Kurvenfahren versteht man viel besser, wenn man die Perspektive wechselt und die ganze Sache von der Zentripetalkraft her sieht. Keine Kurve ohne SchrÃ¤glage, erst durch die SchrÃ¤glage entsteht die Kraft, die Rad und Fahrer in die Kurve fÃ¼hrt. Wir lenken also mit dem Grad der SchrÃ¤glage des Gesamtsystems. Auf Ski habe ich dazu gern in der Skilehrerausbildung Selbstversuche durchgefÃ¼hrt und durchfÃ¼hren lassen, insbesondere wenn Aspiranten der Ansicht waren, Ski fÃ¼hren in und um die Kurve, weil sie eine Taillierung haben. Dabei muss man sich zwar mÃ¤chtig verrenken, die Ergebnisse sind aber eindeutig, ein aufgekanteter Ski ohne die passende SchrÃ¤glage des Gesamtsystems shreddelt einfach Ã¼ber die Kante geradeaus. Beim Fahrrad habe ich arge Bedenken, ob man die tief verwurzelten Muster Ã¼berhaupt Ã¼berwinden kann und auÃerdem fehlt mir hier der Mut zu Selbstversuchen.
Ich glaube, jede Kurve auf einem Zweirad wird mit einem kurzen Gegenlenken eingeleitet, mit welcher Technik auch immer man sie dann weiterfÃ¤hrt. Es ist einfach die effizienteste Art SchrÃ¤glage zu erzeugen. NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnten wir auch einfach den Arm raushalten, um die Fahrtrichtung anzuzeigen, wÃ¤r doch auch mal was auf dem Trail, um den KSP in Richtung Kurvenzentrum zu bewegen, oder mit anderen Worten, SchrÃ¤glage zu erzeugen. 
Was die Kurventechnik mit dem DrÃ¼cken und dem Gewicht auf dem kurvenÃ¤uÃeren Pedal angeht, wÃ¼rde ich schon mal sagen, sie funktioniert. Liegt auch meines Erachtens an dem vergleichsweise starken Aufkantwinkel der Reifen bei gegebener SchrÃ¤glage des Gesamtsystems Fahrer/Fahrrad. Weiterhin fÃ¼hrt die dabei vorhandene Rotation im KÃ¶rper zu einer hohen KÃ¶rperspannung, die Rad und Fahrer zu einer Einheit verschmelzen lÃ¤sst.
Das Bild von Marc zeigt das Ganze ja sehr schÃ¶n, vor allem sieht man darauf aber gut, dass im Kurvenverlauf, in dem das Bild ja aufgenommen wurde, eben nicht gegengelenkt wird. Der kurveninnere Arm ist zwar fast gestreckt, Vorderrad und Lenker sind jetzt aber dennoch dem Kurvenverlauf entsprechend ausgerichtet. Die Haltung der Arme ergibt sich schlicht aus der Positionierung des KÃ¶rpers.
Auf Asphaltabfahrten mit dem Rennrad benutze ich diese Technik allerdings nur Ã¤uÃerst selten, doch auch dann merkt man, welch einen Einfluss die KÃ¶rperspannung hat, wenn man diese mal ganz bewusst erhÃ¶ht.
Zu hÃ¶heren und tieferen Schwerpunktlagen sage ich jetzt mal nur soviel: Mein neues Rad hat eine VariostÃ¼tze und das ist was richtig, richtig feines, egal ob Kurve oder steiles Terrain, zumindest hier am Rande des Mittelgebirges.

Einen schÃ¶nen Tag

paule


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Um nochmal auf den Aspekt des "Countersteering" einzugehen: Wie verhält sich das bei euch auf dem Trail? Ich habe jetzt bei der letzten Ausfahrt mal genauer darauf geachtet, konnte aber nicht feststellen, dass ich vor Kurven "gegenlenke".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Aspekt des "Countersteering" einzugehen: Wie verhält sich das bei euch auf dem Trail? Ich habe jetzt bei der letzten Ausfahrt mal genauer darauf geachtet, konnte aber nicht feststellen, dass ich vor Kurven "gegenlenke".


Kommt sehr auf die Kurve drauf an: eben, bergauf, bergab, schräg nach innen hängend, schräg nach außen hängend ... Kurz vor einer überhöhten Kurve (Berm) oder dem in Videos so beliebten Hinterradshreddern wird man wohl Gegenlenken nutzen.


----------



## pndrev (11. Februar 2014)

Vor Kurven lenkt man auch nicht gegen. Gegenlenken ist die Lenkbewegung wenn das Heck bereits im Drift ist um Übersteuern zu verhindern bzw zu kontrollieren. Vor der Kurve macht man höchstens einen Skandinavian Flick machen um das Heck gezielt in Bewegung zu setzen (wer auf sowas steht...). Zählt trotzdem nicht als "Gegenlenken".

In Kurven auf Trails kann ich das bei mir recht oft feststellen das ich reflexartige Gegenlenkbewegungen mache, insbesondere derzeit mit dem ganzen Laub. Um eben Drifts zu vermeiden.


----------

